# Just picked up 2 m3x tactical lights from ebay for the boys!!



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice one-two punch, right there!

I've got Streamlight TLR-1 lights for my Glocks, and I like them a lot.


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> Nice one-two punch, right there!
> 
> I've got Streamlight TLR-1 lights for my Glocks, and I like them a lot.


You want an awesome flashlight? Pick up the Streamlight 600 hl from them. 600 lumens of blinding power with 3 modes(high, low, and strobe)!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen the advertisements for it, but not sure if I want/need that much power. That thing has to eat batteries like I eat M&Ms...


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> I've seen the advertisements for it, but not sure if I want/need that much power. That thing has to eat batteries like I eat M&Ms...


They are rated at 125 lumens and have a 60 min continuous runtime. They also make an LED upgrade kit for these that puts out 160 lumens(I believe without looking it up right now) and increases battery life to 2.5 hours. Kit runs about 60 bucks. To me these are HD guns and I hope to never have to use the lights so to me the LED upgrade is pointless. I would rather buy a Streamlight HL600 600 lumen flashlight with the 60 bucks(which I did) over the upgrade.


----------

